# Importer mes mots de passe de Firefox à Safari



## shYm0n (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour.

Safari étant vraiment plus rapide que Firefox, je décide d'y revenir. Existe-t-il une solution pour importer les mots de passe enregistré avec Firefox dans Safari, pour ne pas avoir à tous les réinscrire ?


Merci d'avance.



Simon.


----------



## pierre22 (12 Juin 2007)

shYm0n a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Safari étant vraiment plus rapide que Firefox, je décide d'y revenir. Existe-t-il une solution pour importer les mots de passe enregistré avec Firefox dans Safari, pour ne pas avoir à tous les réinscrire ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Le dernier Camino http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/navigateur/fiches/24943.html est super rapide a l'ouverture aussi contrairement à Firefox que je viens de quitter aussi.
Pour les mots de passe je crois bien que c'est Trousseau qui gère cela. Je ne connais pas de solution à ta demande.
Cordialement


----------



## ntx (12 Juin 2007)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour les mots de passe je crois bien que c'est Trousseau qui gère cela. Je ne connais pas de solution à ta demande.


Pour Safari, oui mais Firefox n'utilise pas les services Apple standards, c'est bien là son principal défaut (corrigé dans la v3 ?)


----------



## shYm0n (12 Juin 2007)

Camino permet d'utiliser les plugins de Firefox, c'est pas ça ?

Et pour les mots de passes, ils ne sont pas stockés dans un fichier, qu'on pourrait déposer dans un répertoire de Safari ?


----------



## ntx (12 Juin 2007)

Par quel miracle Safari saurait-il lire un fichier qui vient de Firefox :rateau: 
Peut être existe-il une application qui fait cela, mais c'est douteux car si les mots de passe sont dans un fichier, il y a de très fortes chances qu'ils soient cryptés et que seul Firefox ou Camino connaissent la clé.


----------

